# Where Should I Buy A Russian Tortoise Online? Please Someone Help



## Lizard Loco!! (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey everyone I’m really new to this so don’t be annoyed or disappointed if I’m wrong on some stuff. Anyways it’s almost my birthday and I’m wanting a Russian tortoise I would like to know where to buy one online in healthy condition. I’ve heard about all the bad mass breeders and I want to make sure my baby is in tip-top condition. I already checked tortoise yard and tortoise supply but they don’t have them any other suggestion?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer (Apr 11, 2020)

Do a search for our breeders list. There are a few folks here who raise them. Tortstork has rave reviews as well. 
-Meg


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2020)

@Carol S 
@kanalomele 

I've personally bought half a dozen babies from each of them, and you simply cannot find healthier better babies from any source. A+++++++ for both of them and for the tortoises I got from them. Zero complaints, and that is unheard of from me.


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Apr 12, 2020)

Check underground reptiles. they go for 59.99(im pretty sure) but they have shipping. you could also check arizona tortoise compound and american reptiles distributor


----------



## Lizard Loco!! (Apr 12, 2020)

iwantaTortoIse said:


> Check underground reptiles. they go for 59.99(im pretty sure) but they have shipping. you could also check arizona tortoise compound and american reptiles distributor


Thank You!


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 12, 2020)

iwantaTortoIse said:


> Check underground reptiles. they go for 59.99(im pretty sure) but they have shipping. you could also check arizona tortoise compound and american reptiles distributor


Underground reptiles definitely isn’t a reputable seller. Be sure to do a search for their reviews on the forum


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Apr 12, 2020)

They are. I bought musk turtle from them. I’m currently building a pond for it rn


----------



## Lizard Loco!! (Apr 12, 2020)

iwantaTortoIse said:


> They are. I bought musk turtle from them. I’m currently building a pond for it rn


Who?


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2020)

iwantaTortoIse said:


> They are. I bought musk turtle from them. I’m currently building a pond for it rn


They are not. Do a search here for their reviews. Its all bad and no one should be buying from them.


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Apr 12, 2020)

Lizard Loco!! said:


> Who?


Underground reptiles


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Apr 12, 2020)

Well they’re legit for me sooooo idk. You could also just check the pet store


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 12, 2020)

iwantaTortoIse said:


> Well they’re legit for me sooooo idk. You could also just check the pet store


Pet store is also definitely not reputable. They have wild caught sub adults many of the times that have worms or respiratory infections. If they even have baby russians, they are probably not raised correctly either.


----------



## iwantaTortoIse (Apr 12, 2020)

True


----------

